# .php Datei aus dem Internet (vom Server) laden - ohne ftp Zugang



## cameeel (30. Januar 2005)

Hab ein Problem, ich will den Quellcode von einer Date (index.php) Datei einsehen, geht aber nicht weil man wenn man die Datei aufruft, man sofort weitergeleitet wird.
 Warum ich diese Datei einsehen will dürfte wohl keine Rolle spielen, eins sei sicher, ich versuche NICHT den Server zu hacken

 Vllt kenn jemand ein Programm oder sowas...


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. Januar 2005)

ROTFL

Wie soll das funktionieren? Da wird nichts weitergeleitet. Der Webserver führt eine PHP-Datei lokal aus und liefert dem Browser HTML zurück. Eine PHP-Datei kannst du nur auslesen, wenn du Zugriff aufs Filesystem hast, oder der Webmaster ein Schwachkopf ist.

Und wozu solltest du an dem Sourcecode überhaupt Interesse haben? Wieso fragst net einfach den Webmaster ob du ihn haben kannst, wenn du ohnehin nichts Illegales vor hast? Klingt mir nämlich sehr danach ....


----------



## MCIglo (30. Januar 2005)

wie bereits gesagt: PHP-Datein können nur heruntergeladen werden wenn:
- Du Zugriff auf das Filesystem hast (Shares, FTP, ...)
- Der Admin das frei gibt (index.txt neben index.php)
- Der Admin ein völliger Idiot ist


----------



## P_F (30. Januar 2005)

Wenn man den quelltext, also den eigendlichen programmteil, sehen könnte, dann könnte man php wegwerfen ... 
Eventuell möchtest du aber ja auch nur den HTML-Quelltext einsehen. Dann mach folgendes:
Nimm Dreamweaver oder FrontPage und öffne die URL direkt, dann wirste net weitergeleitet, also http://... 
oder aber schalte in deinem Browser die Weiterleitung aus.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Das Original-Skript wirst du sicher nicht bekommen.... schau im Browsercache nach.. da dürftest du die Datei auffinden(sofern du vor Kurzem dort warst).


----------



## cameeel (31. Januar 2005)

Es ging darum das ich ne Homepage übernommen habe. Das Problem: Der Domain sucht nach der index.php/html/htm Datei auf dem alten Server also hat der alte Webmaster ne php Umleitung auf den neuen Server geschrieben.
 Als ich den Domain aufrufen wollte ging die weiterleitung nicht bzw es kam ne Fehlerseite. Also wollte ich den Quellcode anschauen was da falsch ist aber wie gesagt gieng net weils eben php ist 
  Egal mittlerweile hab ich die weiterleitung geschrieben und es geht jetzt auf jeden Fall alles... egal, cya !

  ...wie gesagt ich wollte den Server net hacken oder was illegales machen


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2005)

Warum macht ihr die Umleitung per PHP... das kann man doch per Redirect-Direktive serverseitig bequem regeln


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. Februar 2005)

Und das hättest gleich schreiben können


----------

